# Questions about apropriate cage sizing for _ number of mice



## Montana (Nov 9, 2021)

I currently have a pair of females in a 625 square inch barred cage. I was looking to find some more for a while now and just came to find 7 that have been in a shelter for a long while with no luck. I'd really like to take in as many as I could. I was wondering how many I could reasonably house in this cage for about 3 or so months while I move a hamster out of a 1300 square inch bin cage and into a DIY one I'm almost finished building. Then they would be moved into the 1300 one. The wire cage also has a 2nd story I built on top that's pretty much the same size and shape as underneath. I know that this can't add on to the over all floor space but it would give them more space to go off by themselves if they want. Id also like to mention that none of these would be used for breeding too it would just be a living space. So yah my question is just how many do you guys thing I'd be able to house in my current cage?


----------

